# Walbro Carb For Nikki in Kohler 15.5?



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

This is my sears craftsman. 1996 917.256591 kohler 15.5hp cv15 engine that came with nikki carb. to make it short, it started hunting about 2 yrs after bought (wont talk about the carb bowl solenoid in this post-the thing should be recalled). Leaving for vacation so I took it to the shop for rebuild. The tech told me that these Nikki carbs were not very rebuild friendly, but did it for $35 with no guarantee that it would work or how long. He suggested to just replace it. Did not last long and same prob. I replaced it and still works ok, but have read posts an "switching" to a walbro carb at least on a briggs, that is more responsive to rebuild if the occasion arises.

Is there a direct swap walbro model that would be a direct fit (governor linkage and all) on this model? The Nikki carb part is Kohler12-853-68s. Suspect it will happen again-matter of time, and if I can find a direct fit walbro on the cheap to keep, may do it. Thanks.

p.s.-despite all the oil questions and the Kohler "its now ok/recommended to use straight 30wt in this motor", I have used Rotella Syn 5-40 for the last 6 years changed seasonally. No valvetrain noise. This engine runs like a top, as long as I have not had carb issues. See no reason to stop using the rotella. Yes I use stabilizer and the machine is run 12 months a year.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

*Carbie for Kohler 15.5*

Hi,

Unfortunately, there is no direct swap Walbro carbie that would be a direct fit (governor linkage and all) for this model engine.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------

